# Internet business safety questions



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

I have just started selling furniture on the internet. I am still in the early stages of operating. As of now I am just using ebay and am working on starting my own personal website. I would like to try custommade.com and some other sites. I would like to ask if anyone knows of other reputable sites for selling and/or advertising. Safety wise I have opened a seperate bank account that I use for paypal and all my other internet transactions. The idea being to limit the internets access to my personal money and infomation. I was wondering If anyone knows of other ways to safe guard my self. I still aint completely cormfortable with the internet I prefer a signed contract and a handshake but we all know times have changed and the economy is to poor for me not to try the internet.
Thank you for your suggestions and help.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I wish you best, I really dont have any suggestions. I know first hand how poor the economy is.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Try Etsy.com for selling your stuff.

Paypal is among the safest money transfer methods.

Don't download free junk off the internet, like games and free
software from unverified sources.

The danger in using the internet for transactions is largely a matter
of malicious spyware being present on the computer you use to
log into Paypal and bank accounts.

Run a quality anti-virus at all times and maintain safe browsing habits
to prevent trojan horses and other hostile malwares from downloading
to your business computer.


----------

